# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  العرب يغادرون مونديال افريقيا

## احمد الحلفاوى

*كما غادرت تونس بالامس غادر الجزائر الليلة البطولة الافريقية  بالهزيمة من الايفوارى 3 / 1 وهكذا ودع عرب افريقيا البطولة الكبرى كما ودع قبل ايام عرب آسيا كبرى بطولات القارة ... اصبحت الكرة العربية تلعب على صفحات الجرايد والبرامج الرياضية بالفضائيات واختفت من ارضيات الملاعب ...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائر تستحق الخسارة فهي لم تلعب اليوم وخرجت

اما تونس فقد انظلمت بالفعل امس وخرجت بفعل فاعل متعمد 
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*حظ  أوفر  في  قادم  المواعيد
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*نحن ما لنا ومالهم اين منتخب السودان وبس
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*ههههعععععع
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*إتذكرت حالنا وسكت بس ..


يجي واحد ناطى لينا ويقول (نحن أسسنا الإتحاد الإفريقي)
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الجزائر أيضاً لعبت يا كسلاوي ولكن هلال عربي سوداني أضاع هدفين محققين وسجل هدفا..
وأيضا المنتخب الإيفواري احترم الجزائر كما يجب عكس الجزائريين الذين اندفعوا للهجوم دون أي تحسب للهجمات المرتدة في الجزء الأخير من المباراة حيث تمكن جيرمي من تسجيل هدف قاتل في النفس الأخير..
المنتخب الجزائري صراحة منتخب مهول ولكن لاعبيه لا يتكيفون جيداً مع الأجواء الإفريقية على ما يبدو ..
                        	*

----------


## عصام احمد ابراهيم

*التوانسه تعرضوا الي ظلم كبير لذلك كان خروجهم مؤلما للشعب التونسي
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*يا حليل المصرييين كان ساحل العاج
اخزت 4
                        	*

----------

